# Any Wood Workers Here?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me what kind of wood this is?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Coloration is consistent with may types of maple. Grain appears to be taken from near a large knot where the tree was damaged and regrew or where two + branches grew together. 
Interesting piece.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Tiger maple maybe, if also resembles Briar they use in pipes.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like curly maple.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

I was going to say Curly maple also ..


----------

